# white cloud mountain minnow vs zebra danio0



## helengemini

Hi, at the moment I have one White Cloud Mountain Minnow and one Zebra Danio in my tank with one Oranda. I was thinking of getting a few more of one of the smaller fish after reading that they are happier in a school of fish. Space wise (and after reading that they should be in 4s or 5s) I can only get a few more of one sort. Which would work out best - one Zebra Danio and 4 or 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows, or one White Cloud Mountain Minnow with 4 or 5 Zebra Danios? Thanks


----------



## NaomiM

The minimum number for them to be happy is really 6 for each species. Wouldn't it be an option to return either the danio or the minnow, and get another 5 of whichever one you keep?

Also, what size is the tank? You may need to think about separating the oranda from the smaller fish at some point, as goldfish when they get big can eat WCMMs and danios!


----------



## Lurcherlad

We had 6 cloud minnows - great little fish, no trouble at all. 

They started off in a tank with fancy goldfish having been advised they could live happily together, until one of the minnows was minus a tail, then the tank was minus a minnow :yikes:

Hasty netting of minnows - moved to their own tank! They cope perfectly well in a living room environment and don't need a heated tank.


----------



## Phoenix24

Personally i'd rehome the oranda and get 6 of each of the small fish... sounds like the tank isn't going to be big enough for the oranda if you only have space for 5 small fish. No schooling fish likes to be kept on its own (even goldfish prefer company).

Minimum tank size for 2 orandas is going to be around 200L... for 6 minnows and 6 danios, 90L (base size of at least 2.5ft in length) and room for something else in there too - just not a goldfish.


----------



## helengemini

Thanks for your help and advice.... I think I will need to rehome the two minnows I have in my dad's tank rather than mine, then. Cheers


----------

